# temporal Anti-Aliasing



## novasheep (Oct 6, 2004)

How do I turn this off? I use the omega drivers and have no clue how to turn it off.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Oct 6, 2004)

yeah i couldnt find the settings for "temporal antialising" anywhere


----------



## novasheep (Oct 6, 2004)

Also I have an ATI x800 PCIe and for some reason I cant get passed 550 mhz core because artifacts start to show up at the bottom of the screen. I thought this was kind of low for this card and also I am water-cooling it and the temp never goes over 45C (load).


----------



## Jeronimo (Oct 6, 2004)

ATITool does not detect TemporalAA properly for Omega Beta 4.11 is my opinion. Allready posted in Beta section about this.


----------



## novasheep (Oct 6, 2004)

just ran the ati tool again for max memory clock and let the mhz lower to a stable setting and it seem to stay at 522mhz? 22mhz OC? really? REALLY? hrmmm..


----------



## novasheep (Oct 6, 2004)

Just ran the test again this time it wouldn’t go above 502mhz and my processor is actually colder now then when I was able to get it up 550mhz... Am I crazy?


----------



## Jeronimo (Oct 6, 2004)

I do not use ATITool with 4.11 anymore, I am in doubt they work well together.


----------



## novasheep (Oct 6, 2004)

4.11 of what?


----------



## pablofrogo (Oct 6, 2004)

Why would you want to turn it off? It kicks in when you have a decent frame rate and makes the picture look better for no performance hit..

But for ATi Tool (which I now see is why you want it) open "display properties" --> "settings" --> "advanced" --> "3D" --> Use custom settings for Direct 3D and OpenGL, click the "customise" button then uncheck "application controlled" on the AA bit, then make sure the TAA box is UNCHECKED then click "OK"/"Apply" and it will be disabled. (This is just in the standard ATI drivers though)

And 4.11 means Catalyst 4.11 beta which is ATI's latest driver set. Jeez, get with the program


----------



## novasheep (Oct 6, 2004)

I am using Omegas drivers 4.9


----------



## novasheep (Oct 6, 2004)

also i dont see these options you are talking about probably because I am using the omega drivers


----------



## novasheep (Oct 7, 2004)

anyone know how to disable it TAA with the omega drivers?


----------



## wazzledoozle (Oct 7, 2004)

send an email to the creator of the omega drivers :-/


----------



## Jeronimo (Oct 7, 2004)

I use 4.11 Omega drivers.

TemporalAA is nice, but with Joint Operations Far Cry I need to set a low resolution to even get 60+ fps. Joint Operations is even capped at 60fps because of ineternetlag.

Use Radlinker, which is installed automatically in the latest release. If you set treshhold to 999 fps, that is also nearly equal to disabled


----------



## novasheep (Oct 7, 2004)

I get 143 fps in JO I uncapped it.


----------



## 420KILLA (Oct 8, 2004)

Nova.....if you have omegadrivers it should have a program that came with it called "ATI temporal AA switch" and you can find this by going to  "start, all programs, radeon omega drivers, and then Temporal AA switch" to use it properly when it first opens up you have to hit enable........and then your screen might flicker......and then the box will then say disable.....hit disable and then after that ATI tool should run without popping up that message......although its weird cuz sometimes it doesnt seem to work...but other times it does. try it out and tell me how it goes for you. Good Luck


----------



## novasheep (Oct 8, 2004)

Temporal AA switch is not listed.


----------



## Jeronimo (Oct 8, 2004)

With omega 4.11 comes Radlinker to switch Temporal AA and I don't think the switch-tool is used anymore. Not usre about older version (Radlinker tab says Advanced 3D in 4.11 Omega).


----------



## novasheep (Oct 8, 2004)

were can i get these 4.11 beta drivers?


----------



## Jeronimo (Oct 10, 2004)

http://www.omegadrivers.net


----------



## Homer Simpson (Oct 10, 2004)

*Temporal AA*

When you install ATI Tool0.22 it does ask you turn turn off Temporal Anti-Aliasing.

I know it can be found  by going to the display control panel, click on the settings tab, then the advanced button, and go to the 3D tab.

Unfortunatley I have installed Omega 2.5.90 which does not have a 3D tab only an advanced 3D tab.

When in the 3D setting I can not find Temporal Anti-Aliasing


----------



## 420KILLA (Oct 11, 2004)

just look for a program on google called: "ATI Temporal AA Switch" thats what i have.


----------



## new-b (Oct 14, 2004)

Homer Simpson said:
			
		

> When you install ATI Tool0.22 it does ask you turn turn off Temporal Anti-Aliasing.
> 
> I know it can be found  by going to the display control panel, click on the settings tab, then the advanced button, and go to the 3D tab.
> 
> ...


The Temporal AA is there.....just not marked. It's the slider on the top right (left=off, middle TAAx2, right TAAx3) or use the dropdown box. The warning is still there at install....but it will work.


----------



## TheJuice (Oct 15, 2004)

Where did you guys get the cat 4.11 betas on omegadrivers.net? The newest ones listed on there are Omega Drivers 2.5.90 (Catalyst 4.10 Beta)??


----------



## TheJuice (Oct 15, 2004)

My Temporal AA problem is a bit different as well. It shows up in my control panel just fine and I can turn it off and on. However, every time I reboot, the Direct3d settings that I had saved are gone and it has defaulted to TAA and application preferance Anisotropic filtering. This is very annoying because every time I reboot ATItool starts up and gives me the TAA on message. I have reinstalled the drivers but they just won't save my Direct3D settings. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## C&C Freak 2K (Oct 19, 2004)

Why has no one suggested the registry entry that USED to be the way we switched it on and off?


----------



## Jeronimo (Oct 19, 2004)

That does not work. The TAASwitcher does work for ATITool in detecting it is on or off, but does TAASwitcher even work with Omega 4.11 Beta. Are there not different settings and do programs just detect the incorrect setting with it?


----------



## MrExcitement (Oct 23, 2004)

I'm using the ATItool .23 beta 8 and the Omega 4.11 beta drivers.  I just used the slider method to turn off Temporal AA and ATITool stills gives me the warning that it's on.  Is there a registry value to turn it off manually?


----------



## 420KILLA (Oct 25, 2004)

do a search on google for "ati temporal aa switch download" without the quotes and you will find it. it will make it disabled as long as you hit the disable button when you open the program.


----------

